# Not really woodworking, but a tip



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

As I was updating my Thien baffle from 4" to 6" I had to get longer carriage bolts. Well, They didnt have the length I needed, so I bought some all-thread. I hate cutting this stuff cuz it seems I always mes up the threads.

So this is what I did. I put 2 nuts where I needed to cut. I left enough room for the hacksaw blade. Put the nuts flat side down then snuggly clamped the all-thread to the bench. Placed the blade between the nuts and went to town.

When I was done...very quickly...I removed the nuts toward the cut ends and it was very smooth...HOT, but very smooth.

Robert


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Chippin-in said:


> As I was updating my Thien baffle from 4" to 6" I had to get longer carriage bolts. Well, They didnt have the length I needed, so I bought some all-thread. I hate cutting this stuff cuz it seems I always mes up the threads.
> 
> So this is what I did. I put 2 nuts where I needed to cut. I left enough room for the hacksaw blade. Put the nuts flat side down then snuggly clamped the all-thread to the bench. Placed the blade between the nuts and went to town.
> 
> ...


That is what i use to do also but I have a tap and Die set now.

Is there a noticeable difference in performance from 4" to 6"?

I'm doing it also and I have test result from the before and will have some for after to compare. Just curious about what to expect. I also changed the path of the pipe along with changing the configuration of the Dust collector. Changing the dust collector actually didn't change any of the results which was a big surprise. It does give me more room easier access to the can and a better path for the pipe.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

If you file a chamfer around the cut end, the nuts can be removed without raising a burr, or bungering the threads in the nut.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> If you file a chamfer around the cut end, the nuts can be removed without raising a burr, or bungering the threads in the nut.


Exactly... I usually thread a couple nuts on then after the cut take it over to the belt sander... 

Good tip though, bud! Save a few people from some frustration, I'm sure!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. I rarely use all-thread and I guess I usually get it a little crooked and it makes threading the nuts difficult. This time it was simple.

Hey Richard, I havent run the system since I got the baffle done. I did crank it up after getting the pipe done...I forgot the baffle wasnt complete and when I turned it on, I noticed dust shooting into the bag . I finally figured it out. What a relief..:laughing:

Hopefully tomorrow I will get to run all three machines and see how it goes. Ill probably post in the DC section with the results.

Thanks
Robert


----------

